# Declining value of the Gnex



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

I occasionally buy and sell phones via Craigslist, so I check the local boards a few times a day. Tonight I saw what looked to be a really nice Gnex in good shape, with an extended battery and two cases for $275. Its almost depressing to see how quickly phones depreciate, especially the phone I've grown to love more than any other. It seems that once the rumors and news of the new series of HTC phones came out the Gnex started to tumble in value. 
I could put mine on CL right now for $400, but if no one bites then I've waisted my time. I'm seeing the Rezound go for around $250-$275 too. 
Just thought I'd share this depressing reminder of how quickly the tech world changes.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Nexus *should* hold its value for longer though. The only drawback is that its a CDMA Verizon only phone as opposed to the pentaband GSM Gnex which will hold its value A LOT longer


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sure you could get more depending on the crowd. I always sell my shit on google+ to the few thousand followers I have. I sold a year and a half old, never cased, never screen protected droid 2 for 250 shipped to some dude on the other side of the country and he was happy as a pig in shit.


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> I occasionally buy and sell phones via Craigslist, so I check the local boards a few times a day. Tonight I saw what looked to be a really nice Gnex in good shape, with an extended battery and two cases for $275. Its almost depressing to see how quickly phones depreciate, especially the phone I've grown to love more than any other. It seems that once the rumors and news of the new series of HTC phones came out the Gnex started to tumble in value.
> I could put mine on CL right now for $400, but if no one bites then I've waisted my time. I'm seeing the Rezound go for around $250-$275 too.
> Just thought I'd share this depressing reminder of how quickly the tech world changes.


 been like this for a while now.. can't really expect ppl to pay more tho when things are constantly changing. Unlike the iPhone where there's only one option. Which is why the iPhone 4 can still sell for $300. Whoever buys that is just plain stupid tho, used apple products' resale value is dependant on the fan boys delusions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

A used Sprint CDMA Nexus S goes for $99-$200 now on ebay if you want a comparison.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Its CDMA. That's value killer #1 right there. The entire world for the most part is on GSM, so when you have a phone that mainly only appeals to a few networks within the US, its gonna drop faster than the GSM variants.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually this will ONLY work on Verizon. The device is not compatible with any other CDMA network.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

And the rezounds are so much cheaper BC they dropped to $50 bucks on contract

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Actually this will ONLY work on Verizon. The device is not compatible with any other CDMA network.


Well there you go. Verizon only vs pretty much every network in the world with the GSM penta band

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This young lady that I met on 3rd and Main mentioned the same rate of depreciation for her services after contracting some HIV network.
I didn't understand, but the discount was much appreciated.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Nexus *should* hold its value for longer though. The only drawback is that its a CDMA Verizon only phone as opposed to the pentaband GSM Gnex which will hold its value A LOT longer


That.

I expect it to hover at $400-$300 for the next year. Unless Verizon starts getting a mass of cutting edge devices which they won't.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I would've thought that being that it's a Nexus phone it would hold it's value, especially among the geeks.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not too worried about it. Cheaper price means more dev's can get their hands on it.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's held up rather well. In my area they are still in the 300-400 range. Whereas I recently saw a Droid Razr listed for $150. Motorola sure likes to screw with people, with their locked bootloaders, and releasing new models almost every other month.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

What's depressing is the Razr Maxx easily sells for $500+ whereas the Nexus is barely hitting $400. Yes the Maxx is a month newer, but they are very similar devices other than the battery (and obvious dev options). Then again, Moto will just kill its value when they release the next iteration of the Razr...at least the Nexus has one year between.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Detonation said:


> What's depressing is the Razr Maxx easily sells for $500+ whereas the Nexus is barely hitting $400. Yes the Maxx is a month newer, but they are very similar devices other than the battery (and obvious dev options). Then again, Moto will just kill its value when they release the next iteration of the Razr...at least the Nexus has one year between.


More demand for the Maxx. If you knew nothing about rooting, flashing, hackery, etc, saw 2 phones side by side, and saw that one got better battery life / reviews, which one would you chose? Nexus has 2 major draws, it's open and it's a Nexus phone, the normal consumer doesn't care about either.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

The phone should pick up now that sprint is getting it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> More demand for the Maxx. If you knew nothing about rooting, flashing, hackery, etc, saw 2 phones side by side, and saw that one got better battery life / reviews, which one would you chose? Nexus has 2 major draws, it's open and it's a Nexus phone, the normal consumer doesn't care about either.


^ This x10000000. Most people aren't modders and just want a phone they can enjoy and use for a full day.

Also values of electronics always drop quick. Once the iPhone 4S came out I couldn't sell my wife's iPhone 4 for as much money as I could have the months prior. It happens and nothing to really worry about. I figure if I upgrade every 2 years or even every year as long as I get a decent chunk from my old phone to go towards my new phone I don't care what the amount is really so long as it assists in payment for the new device.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I miss yearly upgrades


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> I miss yearly upgrades


This x a million. I would easily pay an extra 50 or 60 bucks to be able to get a new phone every year. Too bad Verizon is way too greedy


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> This x a million. I would easily pay an extra 50 or 60 bucks to be able to get a new phone every year. Too bad Verizon is way too greedy


I wish we could upgrade whenever we wanted at full discount just for signing a new contract lol.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

poontab said:


> That.
> 
> I expect it to hover at $400-$300 for the next year. Unless Verizon starts getting a mass of cutting edge devices which they won't.


Going rate is already below $400. It will be down to ~$300 soon at the rate people are getting rid of them. The only thing that kept CDMA in demand was that there was little supply at launch. Such as the EVO and the Droid X, there was nothing like it at the time they launched. That is obviously not the case anymore as you can walk into the store and there is 10 devices that are very alike.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Going rate is already below $400. It will be down to ~$300 soon at the rate people are getting rid of them. The only thing that kept CDMA in demand was that there was little supply at launch. Such as the EVO and the Droid X, there was nothing like it at the time they launched. That is obviously not the case anymore as you can walk into the store and there is 10 devices that are very alike.


There are 2 phones with specs comparable to the Nexus on Verizon. The Rezound & the Spectrum.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

poontab said:


> There are 2 phones with specs comparable to the Nexus on Verizon. The Rezound & the Spectrum.


To the average person the specs you are comparing don't really matter. Otherwise the Nexus would still be in high demand. They are all the same screen size, all dual core, all LTE. So to the average person they are all very alike as I said.


----------



## droidmyme (Apr 11, 2012)

This is actually a great thing.

Poor guys like me can buy a used smartphone 50% when the rich guys dump it and go on to the "next thing."

One time I actually enjoy capitalism.

tapatalkn on yo b****a**


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> To the average person the specs you are comparing don't really matter. Otherwise the Nexus would still be in high demand. They are all the same screen size, all dual core, all LTE. So to the average person they are all very alike as I said.


I had to explain the Rezound's specs to a couple in Verizon a month or two ago (keep in mind, I was just buying the extended battery), the rep didn't know haha


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> To the average person the specs you are comparing don't really matter. Otherwise the Nexus would still be in high demand. They are all the same screen size, all dual core, all LTE. So to the average person they are all very alike as I said.


I won't guess as to what goes into purchasing decisions of various consumer types but specs & price are definable. Yes Verizon sells lots of devices that make calls but only 2 are in the same spec class as the Nexus (720p). That being said the Nexus has yet to drop in price with a 2 year agreement while the same cannot be said of the Rezound or Spectrum.*thinking about it I wouldn't think the average consumer would buy a used Nexus off contract either. So I'll speculate a lil.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

When I try to explain to the average consumer the advantages of the Nexus, Rezound, Razr, etc, they rarely care other than price. The one thing that always wows them about the gnex is face unlock, a feature I haven't used since the day I bought it, simply because it eats too much battery. A few times a week I'll get someone similar to myself who wants the best no matter the price. That's when I go into beast mode : )


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I think it's held up rather well. In my area they are still in the 300-400 range. Whereas I recently saw a Droid Razr listed for $150. Motorola sure likes to screw with people, with their locked bootloaders, and releasing new models almost every other month.


I would not say that. There is a tool for the razrs to unlocked the bootloader. I sold gnex for razr maxx and never looked back.

Sent from my Razr Maxx


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> There is a tool for the razrs to unlocked the bootloader.


Oh, really? That's news to me, and I'm sure to all the folks on CDMA Razr forums around the internet. Care to share a link with the rest of us? I read an article the other day, that they have found a way to load a custom kernel, but in so doing, it cuts your phone down to a single core processor. Seems like a cob job to me.

http://androidcommun...round-20120414/

If that's what you're talking about, it's a start, but far from a truly unlocked bootloader.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Where I'm from in Chicago these still sell between 400-500 on CL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> This x a million. I would easily pay an extra 50 or 60 bucks to be able to get a new phone every year. Too bad Verizon is way too greedy


Verizon still does early upgrades once a year. It costs $20 but will go up to $30 starting April 22. Its how I got my nexus back in December.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

pbj420 said:


> Verizon still does early upgrades once a year. It costs $20 but will go up to $30 starting April 22. Its how I got my nexus back in December.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Interesting, when I went to get my Nexus I was told I would have to use one of my other lines upgrades even though my phone was more than a year old.


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Interesting, when I went to get my Nexus I was told I would have to use one of my other lines upgrades even though my phone was more than a year old.


I could be wrong but I think the early upgrade only works on the main phone if u have multiple lines. Not sure which u were trying to upgrade then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Interesting, when I went to get my Nexus I was told I would have to use one of my other lines upgrades even though my phone was more than a year old.


http://cdn.androidco...fee-543x650.jpg

Hey mike, if u check this link it explains why they are doing a upgrade fee as well as showing the early upgrade fee changing from $20 to $30

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

pbj420 said:


> I could be wrong but I think the early upgrade only works on the main phone if u have multiple lines. Not sure which u were trying to upgrade then.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That is correct. Annual upgrades only apply to main line. Any line can take the upgrade. BUT we stop doing annual upgrades. So once you use your current annual...no more


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Cell phones are the new computers. They're outdated shortly after being released, and their values drop like rocks. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Cell phones are the new computers. They're outdated shortly after being released, and their value drops like rocks. It's just a fact of life.


Unfortunately you're exactly right. I tell people its like buying a car only worse. You're car depreciates the moment you drive it off the lot, and they only put out one model a year. Cell phones are being released every 3-6 months, except Motorola of course, that's more like 1-2 months.


----------

